# Daughter Keeps Popping the AirDam/Nose Skirt Off



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Permanent? Sounds like she needs to learn where the nose of the car is when parking and not put it up on curbs. 

Might be able to take the little air deflector lip off but idk that it would help

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep...driver error. She needs to be taught to park behind the curb, not on top of it. I had to do the same thing with my daughter.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

Umm.. take away the keys until she learns to be more responsible?..


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

There's definitely an error between the steering wheel and the seat...


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

After today’s mishap, she’s going back to driving school.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Might want to take her phone away for awhile too ... because even with "Apple Carplay" and "Android Auto" a majority of people I see driving every day are STILL holding their phones up on the steering wheel while driving. I've lost track of how many times I've been nearly run off the road or had to take evasive action of some sort because people seem to think there are other things more important while they're driving than actually driving! And on a side note, just to show how stupid politicians can be (at least here in Colorado) the state representatives here have changed the texting and driving law ... so it's not longer to illegal to text and drive ... unless the texting is causing the driver to be distracted enough to cause interference or hazardous situations with other drivers. I wish phone manufacturers could put something in the phone that would sense the position of the phone in the car, and how fast the phone/car is moving. If the phone is within a certain distance of the steering wheel, or you're moving over say ... 10 mph, it would disable the texting function of the phone. Situational awareness (as well as spatial awareness) are the most important things drivers should be focused on while driving, but that's not the case anymore. I had an instance today where a guy driving a dodge pickup pulling a small utility trailer changed lanes, without using a turn signal, from the right lane (we'll call it lane 4) of the road and tried to come occupy the left hand left turn lane I was already in (we'll call it lane 1). When I laid on the horn and jammed on my brakes as he stopped partially in my lane and completely across the righthand left turn lane (Lane 2) as well as lane 3 now, at an angle to all the other traffic, he was able to find it in the kindness of his heart to give me the finger! As I started to go forward again in my lane, he went forward more, nearly hitting my front fender and politely giving me more iterations of both fingers at the same time. I had no option but to drive up onto the median curb to get around him because he wouldn't back up. Needless to say ... I think it's time to finally buy that dash cam I've been looking at. 

But I digress ... Don't forget to have your wheel bearing checked on that side, as well as alignment if she hit hard enough to damage the tire like that. Best of luck to you. I have a feeling I'll be in your shoes in about 2-3 years unfortunately.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

spaycace said:


> Might want to take her phone away for awhile too ...


Exactly my thought. That last thing is definitely lack of concentration. Be happy that it was only a curb, might be a semi next time.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Permanent? Sounds like she needs to learn where the nose of the car is when parking and not put it up on curbs.
> 
> Might be able to take the little air deflector lip off but idk that it would help
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


She was driving to the school at the end of that road, not parking on the curb.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ravenkeeper said:


> She was driving to the school at the end of that road, not parking on the curb.


My reply was before you posted she hit the curb, lol. 

I mean the things in parking lots. Most often those are pulled off when reversing back out after the nose of the car has been pulled too far up on something.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> I mean the things in parking lots. Most often those are pulled off when reversing back out after the nose of the car has been pulled too far up on something.


You mean parking blocks?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> You mean parking blocks?


Yes, or sidewalk curbs too. Guilty of that one myself when I was young.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2016)

She will continue to this because she can, as it seems there are no consequences for her actions.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

After letting her drive it with the outside ends of the air-dam hanging down for over a year, I "pinned' them up, where they belong, last Friday. Just have to get a couple more "fasteners" to get the ones in front of the tires completely back up into place, the middle fasteners on both L/R were still in place.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

@Ravenkeeper,

Have your daughter get her vision checked. When I was learning to drive my mom and I discovered that I couldn't distinguish shades of red. You daughter may have a depth perception problem, especially to the sides.


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

obermd said:


> @*Ravenkeeper* ,
> 
> Have your daughter get her vision checked. When I was learning to drive my mom and I discovered that I couldn't distinguish shades of red. You daughter may have a depth perception problem, especially to the sides.


Her vision is fine, she was just having problems telling where the stupid stop blocks were when she was parking. She already knows that the next time she does it, SHE will be the one buying the parts and fixing it.


----------

